# MES 30 Mailbox Mod



## jimalbert (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello everyone!  So I went out and bought a mailbox, some 3" adjustable elbows and some 3" flex to do the infamous mailbox mod for the AMNPS on my MES30.  Got everyone pretty much prepped and dry fitted as pops described in his posts.  My question is this:  I am going to put a "damper" on the mailbox to allow adjustment of airflow on windy days and so forth.  Since I am installing a chimney on the AMNPS and removing that damper in conjunction with that, I plan to use that on the mailbox.  I was really thinking on putting the damper on the side of the mailbox about half way up.  Do you guys think that I should do it half way up or leave it near the front left corner if looking at the opening of the mailbox so that i can push the AMNPS back a little and allow the damper to be in front and in line with the AMNPS.  Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks and Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2012)

Jim, evening... Below is a link (click on it) I did after looking at Pops mod to his smokehouse..   It really works well..... no dampers...  If you have any questions about it, PM me and I will be happy to help you out....   

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...0-new-pictures-for-attaching-elbow-to-mailbox


----------



## jimalbert (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks Dave.  I did see your post as well as pops post about drilling the holes in the front of the mailbox.  I actually drilled them early in the morning yesterday and it worked like a charm.  I will try to post pics of this when I am completely done, but what I have actually done is position the mailbox on the left hand side if looking at the front of the MES.  From there, I removed the chip loader tube, and since the mechanism to lock the chip loader tube in place was in the way when I tried to put the 3" adjustable elbow in, I notched it so that wouldnt be an issue.  From there I attached another adjustable elbow.  On the mailbox I cut a 3" hole with snips and cut  slits in another 3" elbow so I could attach it to the mailbox.  From there I basically  needed just the width of the smoker in 3" flex to connect the elbows.  I think I am also going to attach the mailbox to the smoker via the leg adjustment bolts and bolts on the front feet with some flat stock.  That way I dont hav e to drill any unnecessary holes!  I will take pics when I get a second.

Jim


----------

